# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Autumn 2015

## Perdita

Hollyoaks characters could meet a watery end this autumn in the soap's 20th anniversary stunt.

Show bosses have revealed the first details of the drama to come, teasing that the storyline will be an action-packed adventure experience that goes tragically wrong.

Characters will be left in jeopardy in the explosive scenes, which will air as part of the big birthday celebrations in October.

Hollyoaks' autumn stunts are now an annual tradition for the programme, with the latest spectacle following in the footsteps of the 2012 mini-bus crash, 2013 Hollyoaks Blast and 2014 train crash.

Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood commented: "In October we have our 20th birthday week and we're planning an epic autumn to mark this milestone. It was a real challenge to follow crashing that train, but my ambition for Hollyoaks remains as high as ever. We think this year will be even more nailbiting, heartbreaking and dramatic.

"The birthday week will spiral into a thrilling Indiana Jones-style white water pursuit, marking the end of the journey for two of our biggest characters."

Hollyoaks first confirmed plans for the stunt last month, when the show launched a competition offering fans the chance to watch the scenes being filmed.

This isn't the only stunt on the way, as cast and crew were recently spotted filming a huge road accident which airs later in the summer

Hollyoaks celebrates its 20th birthday in the week commencing Monday, October 19.

----------

tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will have its first ever Gay Pride festival this October as part of the soap's 20th anniversary week.

Local businessman and Hollyoaks founding cast member Tony Hutchinson will organise the event when he decides that it could be a lucrative money-making opportunity.

The storyline will launch Hollyoaks' 20th birthday week on a light-hearted note, before things inevitably take a turn for the worse for the villagers with some dramatic plots planned.

Executive producer Bryan Kirkwood revealed: "The 20th anniversary week will start in the village with riotous comedy as Tony Hutchinson, played by our original star Nick Pickard, decides to exploit the pink pound by throwing Hollyoaks' first ever Gay Pride festival.

"It's unbelievable that it's our first considering how many gay characters we've had in the village!"

Digital Spy understands that show chiefs were keen for Tony to take a central role in the big episodes as he is the programme's sole remaining original character.

Tony will also be involved in other high-profile storylines across the week which will be revealed nearer the time.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will meet Come Dine With Me this October as Channel 4 celebrates the soap's 20th anniversary.

Cast members from the long-running show will be hoping to prove their culinary skills when they star in the episodes later this year.

A week's worth of special Come Dine With Me episodes have been commissioned to mark the occasion, accompanying the dramatic on-screen celebrations in Hollyoaks itself. 

Bosses are currently keeping tight-lipped about who will be taking part, but they have confirmed that the episodes will star "faces both old and new from over the years".

Come Dine With Me sees participants compete against each other by hosting dinner parties for the other contestants. Each host is then rated by their rivals at the end of the evening.

Hollyoaks turns 20 on October 23 and a huge week has been planned to celebrate the milestone in style, including a white water pursuit stunt, a Gay Pride festival and the long-awaited reveal of the Gloved Hand Killer's identity.

----------

tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It's been a busy few days for Hollyoaks gossip as the soap hosted its exciting summer press day this week, sharing a first look at the new sets and some big announcements of what's to come.

We've already heard about plans for a white water pursuit stunt, the reveal of the Gloved Hand Killer, a grisly new death storyline and even some Come Dine With Me specials featuring the cast as the show celebrates its 20th anniversary in style later this year.

During our visit on set, Digital Spy also gathered together some other exclusive bits and pieces of gossip to share with our readers - so read on for an extra insight!

1. The Gloved Hand Killer suspects will be narrowed down

Ever since the start of the Gloved Hand Killer storyline in January, we've known that there are five suspects in the mystery - but that won't be the case for much longer!

We've already revealed that the killer will be unmasked in the 20th anniversary week in October, but there's still more intrigue to look forward to before then as show bosses will start to narrow down the suspect list.

One of the five suspects will be officially ruled out on screen before the summer is over, cutting the suspect list down to four. As for whether the list will be shed again after that, you'll just have to wait and see!

Celine, Dr S'Avage, Kim, Lindsey and Tegan are the characters currently in the frame - but can you guess who'll be confirmed not to be the Gloved Hand?

2. Get ready for 'Starry'

Ste and Harry share a moment
Â© Lime Pictures

Earlier this year, we were the first to reveal plans for Ste Hay and Harry Thompson to have a shock romance - but since then, some fans have been wondering whether this story is still happening since Ste decided to make a go of things with Sinead Roscoe.

While on set, we heard that 'Starry' is still definitely going ahead. Kieron Richardson (Ste) and Parry Glasspool (Harry) have now started filming some passionate romance scenes which will hit screens in a few weeks' time, so it looks like there could be more heartbreak ahead for Sinead!

There are big plans for Ste and Harry leading right the way up to Hollyoaks' 20th birthday week in October. Naturally this will also involve original character Tony Hutchinson as he is Harry's father and Ste's long-time friend. 

Tony has always supported Ste through thick and thin, but we've heard whispers that he won't react well to the idea of Ste dating his teenage son!

Sinead asks Ste to move in
Â© Lime Pictures

Bosses at Hollyoaks were keen to give Ste a more passionate romance story after many of his recent relationships saw him trying to settle down with 'best friend' figures. But whether Ste and Harry's relationship is built to last or doomed to fail remains to be seen!

The 'Starry' news does leave a question mark hanging over Ste's relationship with his estranged husband John Paul McQueen. When the couple split in the spring, they promised to meet under the village's archway at Christmas to discuss a possible reunion - but whether this festive deadline will be met now seems uncertain.

Asked about the possibility, James Sutton - who plays John Paul - admitted: "I'm hearing mixed things from upstairs about that! They're supposed to be meeting under the archway on Christmas Eve to reaffirm their love, but I don't know whether that's going to happen now. We'll have to wait and see."

3. Wedding bells will be ringing in the village


It wouldn't be a soap anniversary without a wedding storyline - and Hollyoaks' 20th birthday is no exception.

We can confirm that the big week of episodes will see one of the village's couples exchanging marriage vows, but for now you'll have to wait and see who the lucky couple are and whether their big day goes without a hitch!

4. Hollyoaks is getting sexier

Hollyoaks stars Duayne Boachie and Parry Glasspool
Â© Instagram / @hollyoaksofficial

Theresa surprises Patrick in his office
Â© Lime Pictures

It won't just be the soap's new sets catching viewers' eyes over the next few months - show bosses are also upping the sex factor by installing a brand new hot tub in the village.

We've heard that producers were eager to spice the show up again, so there'll no doubt be some steamy scenes on the way as the villagers start enjoying the new addition to the village - which will be located close to the pub and the Campbell brothers' new takeaway.

Asked about the possibility of more shirtless scenes, Nick Rhys - who plays Lockie - joked: "Carbs are a distant memory!"

James also laughed: "We know what the audience wants - they want a bit of toplessness and that's fine. The guys here have got no problem about it, although I've never been as vain as I am on this job! I don't think any of us are in particularly bad shape here, but then you look at some of the young lads like Parry - he's built like a Ken doll!"

5. Behind the scenes set secret


We've already shown you what Hollyoaks' new locations look like, but behind the scenes there's also been a bit of a shake-up with some sets being moved and rearranged for production reasons.

In the past, important sets being located close together caused some restrictions with storytelling due to availability and noise issues - but this has now been eased by the changes, meaning that die-hard fans may notice more crossover of characters and stories in the months to come.

----------

tammyy2j (11-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tony the only original character seems to be playing a big part in the anniversary which is good, hope we get some good returnees too

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks have released a first look into the exciting anniversary week with a new promo picture.

The Channel 4 soap is marking its 20th anniversary in October, and show bosses are lining up some huge storylines to mark the milestone.

Hollyoaks anniversary promo
Â© Lime Pictures
Hollyoaks anniversary promo

The newly released picture is set outside the Dog In The Pond and features the show's long-running cast member Nick Pickard standing in between his best friend Ste Hay and his son Harry, who unbeknown to him are having an affair. 

Other characters that feature at the centre of the week's events include the Roscoes, Mercedes MCQueen and Trevor Royle.

The promo image also features the suspects for the ongoing Gloved Hand Killer plot, which will reach its conclusion during the episode with the culprit finally being revealed.

Show bosses have previously revealed that the anniversary episodes will feature a Gay Pride event that spirals into chaos. 

Tony will take centre stage in the anniversary specials as he organises the event after he decides that it could be a lucrative money-making opportunity.

A second look into the anniversary week will be aired in the soap's autumn trailer which will be released later today (September 7) and will air on Channel 4 after Hollyoaks every night.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3l212vTOQ

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has revealed three more of the stories that will be taking centre stage in the soap's 20th anniversary week later this month.

The Channel 4 show has already announced plans to mark its big milestone with the reveal of the Gloved Hand Killer, a white water stunt and the village's first ever Gay Pride festival.

Series producer Iain MacLeod has now announced that the Roscoe family's explosive feud with Trevor Royle will feature prominently throughout the week, alongside Ste Hay's secret affair with Harry Thompson and Tony Hutchinson's on-off relationship with Diane O'Connor.

"We're going to do something a little different to the usual 'soap stunt week' for the 20th anniversary - lots of small action movie-type sequences building from the feud between the Roscoes and Trevor," MacLeod told The Sun's TV Soap supplement.

"Death-defying stuff in spectacular locations - as close to a Hollywood action movie as we can get in the confines of a 6.30pm soap. There's a massive moment between Trevor and Freddie - it's Trevor vs. the Roscoes."

He continued: "The opening act to that week is Hollyoaks Pride, a massive street party. But it's a backdrop for the Harry/Ste/Tony story. Tony's making a great play of his tolerant attitude towards gay people, but there's a gasp-inducing moment when Tony sees something that makes his blood run cold. Will his relationship with Harry and Ste survive?

"But Tony and Diane have a beat in their story that week too - a big, happy episode. It should give you that warm, fuzzy feeling soaps can at their best."

Hollyoaks kicks off its big week on Monday, October 19. A week of Come Dine With Me specials featuring Hollyoaks stars has also been commissioned for the occasion.


digitalspy

----------


## lizann

a roscoe is to die

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks has unveiled an exciting new trailer previewing the show's upcoming 20th anniversary celebrations. 

The Channel 4 soap is celebrating its 20th milestone later this month with a huge week of episodes lined up to mark the occasion. 

Watch the trailer by hitting play below:

https://youtu.be/Fe6xIyZKVYk

The trailer features a storm at Hollyoaks Pride and hints at the dark events to come as several characters find themselves embroiled in the white water stunt danger.

The anniversary is being teased with the strapline "20 years of Hollyoaks, One Killer Week", as the identity of the Gloved Hand Killer will also be revealed.

A special boxset of classic episodes has been uploaded online to coincide with the 20th anniversary

Hollyoaks is kicking of its unmissable week on Monday, October 19 on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Life in Hollyoaks becomes more dangerous than ever next week as the Gloved Hand Killer claims three more victims in the soap's 20th anniversary week.

The sinister activity at Dee Valley Hospital steps up a gear as the net starts to close in on the Gloved Hand, leaving the villain desperate to cover their tracks.

Hollyoaks' big birthday week kicks off with a bang on Channel 4 next Monday (October 19) as the killer commits murder at the hospital for the sixth time this year.

However, this time the Gloved Hand isn't so clever with covering their tracks and Dr S'Avage (Andrew Greenough) finally manages to find out who the ruthless culprit really is.

Determined to do the right thing, S'Avage races to report what he knows to police sergeant Ben Bradley. He also tries to call his sidekick Cindy Cunningham, but the Gloved Hand is already in hot pursuit.

Wearing a mask from Hollyoaks Pride and clutching a syringe, it's clear that the Gloved Hand means business as always - but will S'Avage be silenced forever as a result?

Dr S'Avage tries to warn Cindy and Ben, unaware he is being followed by the Gloved Hand
Â© Lime Pictures
Dr S'Avage tries to warn Cindy and Ben

The Gloved Hand catches up with Dr S'Avage and injects him
Â© Lime Pictures
The Gloved Hand creeps up on S'Avage

Cindy (Stephanie Waring) will also remain on the track of the killer as she takes the case right up to DS Thorpe. 

Although Cindy's husband Dirk fears she is having another manic episode as she talks about a serial killer on the loose, she is pleasantly surprised when Thorpe actually takes her claims seriously.

Thorpe goes to the hospital and speaks to the suspects, but will he find anything suspicious which proves S'Avage and Cindy's theories?

The big week for the Gloved Hand plot will see the killer claim three victims in total, and viewers will finally find out which of the hospital staff is behind the evil crimes. But with an exciting new direction for the story planned afterwards, there may well be some big twists and turns still to come...


digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (13-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Certainly on the first photo it looks like a woman who is following the doctor  :Ninja:  :Ponder:

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> Certainly on the first photo it looks like a woman who is following the doctor


But, we know its a woman already. It's one of the nurses.

----------

Perdita (13-10-2015), tammyy2j (13-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

/

----------


## Perdita

> But, we know its a woman already. It's one of the nurses.


I donÂ´t watch Hollyoaks but like following the storylines on here so would not know details  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Lindsey or Kim I think

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

I think its Lindsey, in the latest episode she moves into Cindy's flat to get away from Freddie and Kim. Do you think the timing is too coincidental and the decision to move Lindsay to Cindy's flat at such a crucial time in the GHK story.

----------

lizann (16-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

kath also being buzzed about as a suspect

----------


## Perdita

Over on Hollyoaks, little Charlie Dean's behaviour will become a cause for concern after he witnesses something shocking.

Charlie (Charlie Behan) gets a scare next week as he spots the Gloved Hand Killer injecting one of their targets at Hollyoaks Pride.

The cheeky schoolboy could even discover the killer's identity after seeing the Gloved Hand lift their mask while taunting their latest victim.

In the aftermath of the sinister moment, Charlie starts having nightmares about what he saw at Pride and also starts drawing some disturbing pictures.

Darren is worried about Charlie
Â© Lime Pictures
Charlie starts drawing strange pictures

Darren is worried about Charlie
Â© Lime Pictures
Darren is worried about Charlie

When Nancy (Jessica Fox) and Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) spot the sinister sketches, they decide to call in a doctor to check that everything is okay.

Charlie later draws another picture and Darren is stunned when he sees that it's supposed to be a dead body. Has witnessing the Gloved Hand's crime had a lasting impact on Charlie, and will he hold the key to ending the villain's reign of terror?

Darren and Nancy talk about Charlie
Â© Lime Pictures
Nancy and Darren talk

Darren and Nancy talk about Charlie
Â© Lime Pictures
Darren and Nancy talk about Charlie

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 28 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (19-10-2015)

----------


## suzewebb

> Over on Hollyoaks, little Charlie Dean's behaviour will become a cause for concern after he witnesses something shocking.
> 
> Charlie (Charlie Behan) gets a scare next week as he spots the Gloved Hand Killer injecting one of their targets at Hollyoaks Pride.
> 
> The cheeky schoolboy could even discover the killer's identity after seeing the Gloved Hand lift their mask while taunting their latest victim.
> 
> In the aftermath of the sinister moment, Charlie starts having nightmares about what he saw at Pride and also starts drawing some disturbing pictures.
> 
> Darren is worried about Charlie
> ...


 Lindsay gets my vote too

----------


## suzewebb

> Over on Hollyoaks, little Charlie Dean's behaviour will become a cause for concern after he witnesses something shocking.
> 
> Charlie (Charlie Behan) gets a scare next week as he spots the Gloved Hand Killer injecting one of their targets at Hollyoaks Pride.
> 
> The cheeky schoolboy could even discover the killer's identity after seeing the Gloved Hand lift their mask while taunting their latest victim.
> 
> In the aftermath of the sinister moment, Charlie starts having nightmares about what he saw at Pride and also starts drawing some disturbing pictures.
> 
> Darren is worried about Charlie
> ...


 Lindsay gets my vote too

----------


## Perdita

*Airs Monday, Oct 26 2015 at 18:30 GMT on Channel 4*

The Roscoe family are broken following recent events. Joe asks Lindsey to move back into the Roscoe house so they can support each other.

At the same time, more people start to take notice of Cindy's claims that there is a serial killer at the hospital, but has the Gloved Hand Killer already covered their tracks?

Meanwhile, the Nightingale family descends on Hollyoaks: Mac, Ellie, Nathan, Alfie and Nathan's fiancÃ© Rachel. Darren is flustered when he sees Mac's gorgeous daughter Ellie and ends up spraying her with champagne. Jack hands over the keys to The Dog and it's revealed that Mac used to live in Hollyoaks.

Soon afterwards, the Osbornes move into the boarding house and tell a shocked Lockie that he'll have to move out. Nancy takes Oscar and a downbeat Charlie to Price Slice but Charlie runs off. Back at The Dog, Mac tells his family about when he lived at the pub as a child. They open the doors but are unaware that Charlie has sneaked into the cellar. Mac puts some boxes of beers in front of the door and accidentally traps him inside. 

It's only later that Mac goes down to the cellar to call 'Neeta' and finds a petrified Charlie. He carries him home, but Nancy and Darren are concerned by Charlie's behaviour. Jack offers to help out at The Dog and Ellie sees a message from Neeta appear on her dad's phone and pockets it. Charlie also has a nightmare about what he saw at Prideâ¦

Elsewhere, Leela asks Peri if she wants to go with her to Cameron's sentencing tomorrow, but she says no. She sees Peri upset by the City Wall and is surprised when her daughter opens up to her about her feelings towards baby Steph. Lockie asks Leela to write a victim impact statement for Cameron's trial so he can get a reduced sentence.


*Airs Tuesday, Oct 27 2015 at 18:30 GMT on Channel 4*

Ellie pretends to be her dad and texts Neeta saying: "I don't want to see you." She panics when Neeta says she's coming anyway, so Ellie gets rid of her family for the day. 

Mac, Nathan, Rachel and Alfie go to The Hutch for lunch and bump into Tony. Tony recognises Mac from a couple of years above him at school and offers to give them a tour of the village. Later, Neeta arrives at The Dog.

Meanwhile, Leela has written the impact statement but panics when Tegan and Ste decide to go to court too - she doesn't want them to know that she has helped Cameron. She thinks she has persuaded them to stay at home, but Ste and Tegan are determined to see Cameron get sent down. They're furious when Cameron gets off with a two year driving ban thanks to Leela. 

Tegan punches Cameron and heads off to find her sister. Leela is shocked that Cameron has been freed and tries to warn Peri. It's too late when Peri bumps into Cameron at the hospital. She gets in Nancy's car and starts revving the engine, ready to run over her dad.

Elsewhere, Nancy and Darren are confused by the pictures Charlie has started drawing and decide to call a doctor. Charlie draws another picture and Darren can see it's meant to be a dead body.

Also today, Scott is the third wheel again as Tony and Diane get their relationship back on track. Tony tells Scott to move out but Scott won't roll over so easily. Diane finds Scott collapsed in the kitchen. Scott wakes and tells Diane that he collapsed after drinking her cup of tea that Tony made. Diane's mind races and she accuses Tony of poisoning Scott. However, she soon realises the truth when she confronts Scott and he locks them both in the flat.


*Airs Wednesday, Oct 28 2015 at 18:30 GMT on Channel 4*

Cameron tries to convince Peri to get out of the car and promises to leave if that's what she really wants. Peri tells everyone that she wants to speak to her dad. At the same time, Tegan tries to convince Ziggy that Leela is in love with Cameron, but Ziggy has already had too much heartbreak and doesn't want to listen. 

Later, Peri tells Cameron she doesn't have post natal depression - she just doesn't want to be a mum. He urges her to tell Tom the truth, which she does. At the Lomax house, Tegan packs her bags and goes on holiday. She tells Ziggy to "have a nice life".

Meanwhile, Darren shows Nancy the latest drawing and they come to the conclusion that something must have happened to Charlie at the Pride festival.

Elsewhere, Diane is stunned when Scott reveals that he ended up as his nan's carer when he got sent to live with her after his parents separated. However, he knows when he's not wanted and heads for the bus stop.

Also today, Neeta refuses to leave until she speaks to Mac. Ellie has to think fast about how to get rid of her. She manages to sneak Neeta out the back as Mac, Nathan, Rachel and Alfie arrive home. Neeta writes a letter to Mac and asks Ellie to give it to him, but Rachel is suspicious that Ellie is up to something. She hits gold when she finds Neeta's ripped-up letter.


*Airs Thursday, Oct 29 2015 at 18:30 GMT on Channel 4*

Patrick is introduced to his replacement at school, Mrs St Claire. He is annoyed to hear that she will be shadowing him for the next two months. She goes with him to teach a class, but Patrick snaps when she tries to take over. 

Mrs St Claire gets on the phone to the board to inform them of Patrick's outburst and the governors make her head teacher with immediate effect.

Patrick is annoyed at his replacement
Â© Lime Pictures
Patrick is annoyed at his replacement

Meanwhile, Jack and Tom try to reason with Peri, who wants to give Steph up for adoption. Tom concedes and tells Peri that they'll give Steph up if that's what she wants, but it's not what he really wants so he books two tickets to London for him and his daughter. Darren pulls up alongside Tom and Steph and convinces him to come home. However, Peri makes him choose between her and Steph.

Elsewhere, Cameron bumps into Celine and she lies that she has moved on. He tells her that he loves her and begs her to take him back. Lockie is turning The Tugboat into a bachelor pad for him and Cameron and is gutted when Cameron reveals he's back with Celine.

Also today, Rachel confronts Ellie with the letter and also shows it to Nathan.


*Airs Friday, Oct 30 2015 at 18:30 GMT on Channel 4*

Patrick tries to keep his redundancy a secret from Maxine, who is excited about her new Halloween promotion at Minnie Cabs. He's caught out when Maxine finds him at the coffee shop. She storms over to the school to fight his corner and starts a riot in Mrs St Claire's class. The police arrive and arrest her for disturbing the peace. 

Later, Sienna buys Patrick an electric wheelchair.

Meanwhile, Lockie has spent the night partying with Ellie and has an argument the next morning with Cameron about Celine.

Elsewhere, Mercedes upsets Joe. When she tries to make it up to him, they have a heated row and Mercedes storms out of Joe's physio session, right into Lockie's path. The pair flirt, but will Mercedes use Lockie to teach Joe a lesson?

Also today, Pete is happy to be getting closer to Jade and gives her a 'spare' phone so she can call him anytime about tutoringâ¦


digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (20-10-2015)

----------

